# New JD Suggestions For HST Transmission



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

This may have been posted here before. 

JD HST Trans Suggestions


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Still a good reminder and self help trouble shooting guide prior to replacing a pump. :thumbsup:


----------

